# Isn't there anyone who can tell where I could listen to Anthony Burgess' synphony?



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Of course, he was one of the gigantic writers of the 20th century. I adore his works like Tremor of Intent(regrettably I read it in Japanese translation), A Clockwise-orange( I read this one in English), which was well-known over the world when filmed by Stanley Kubrick. Somewhere I once read or heard he had written a couple of symphonies, which I'd like to listen to. But in Japan, none of his music was sold or known. How could I listen to his music? Tell me. :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for drawing attention to this, which I didn´t know about:

"_I wish people would think of me as a musician who writes novels, instead of a novelist who writes music on the side_. - Anthony Burgess".

There is some information and sound samples here:
http://www.anthonyburgess.org/about-anthony-burgess/burgess-the-composer


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Many thanks, joen_cph. For the first time, I listened to his music. I don't know what I could say.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

BTW, some other famous authors, who wrote music that has been recorded are:

Pasternak: piano music, including a sonata
Nietzsche: piano music, songs (not very good ...)
Lev Tolstoy: a piano waltz
Max Brod: songs, piano music, chamber music
ETA Hoffmann: most genres

There may be more, this is what I remember instantly.

Among the visual artists, there´s also the interesting Lithuanian painter-composer
Ciurlionis


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> there´s also the interesting Lithuanian painter-composer
> Ciurlionis


And Schoenberg painted too, I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

And Cage as well.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> And Schoenberg painted too, I think.


He was indeed a painter, and a good one. Some said that he were best as painter than as a composer.:lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Perhaps this clip can help you out?


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Jerry Garcia made designs for men chokers


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Many thanks! After the news & weather reports, I'll take enough time to enjoy this stuff.


----------

